# this breaks my heart!



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I just came across this ad. This dog was/is obviously quite loved. Looks like it was even in the couple's wedding!!! Now, they have a new baby and have admitted they don't have time for him  This happens..I know. I've known so many people who have given up their dogs once their "real" babies come along. One not too long ago got a puppy to "practice" on, when they first found out they were pg. I tried REALLy hard to talk them out of it. 4 wks after the baby came along..the dog went to the pound.

http://fayar.craigslist.org/pet/869371864.html


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How sad!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

so so sad.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

From the pictures, this dog seems soooo loved. I just don't understand how a family can give him up. He's part of the family just like the baby....well, you know what I mean.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ugh...things like this break my heart!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> From the pictures, this dog seems soooo loved. I just don't understand how a family can give him up. He's part of the family just like the baby....well, you know what I mean.


That's what bummed me out. He looks like such a part of the family. I hope he finds a great home. It's one thing to come from a bad situation, into a good one. But, for him to leave what looks like a lot of love, into anything less..ugh!!! How horrible for him. 
I would have never had any of these 3 dogs when I had babies. It's why we waited till AFTER we were done with little ones to get them.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Sick freaks! 

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tritia said:


> That's what bummed me out. He looks like such a part of the family. I hope he finds a great home. It's one thing to come from a bad situation, into a good one. But, for him to leave what looks like a lot of love, into anything less..ugh!!! How horrible for him.
> *I would have never had any of these 3 dogs when I had babies. It's why we waited till AFTER we were done with little ones to get them.*


Tritia, I agree that a lot of people do this... get a dog, have kids and then get rid of the dog because they claim it's too much work, but I don't think it's right of you to judge anyone who decides to have dogs before they have kids. Spencer and I are going to start a family sometime in the future but we would NEVER get rid of Kubrick or any other dog because of this. I find it horrible and sickening. Kubrick is a member of the family to us and always will be... baby or no baby.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I can't even bring myself to look at the ad. Horrible.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

I cannot wrap my head around it. I could never give up my dog. They ARE family. You don't give up on family.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

That is very sad and I can never imagine just giving Roxie away (like I can't imagine giving one of my KIDS away)... but maybe it really is the most loving decision they can make. Better he is in a home where there will be time for him and he will be well cared for. Sometimes the things you chose in life turn out to be harder than you thought and you have to make adjustments, even when they are really hard and you don't like the choices. That's maturity to me. At least they aren't just dumping him somewhere but trying to take responsibility for insuring he is happy and safe.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

isshinryu_mom said:


> That is very sad and I can never imagine just giving Roxie away (like I can't imagine giving one of my KIDS away)... but maybe it really is the most loving decision they can make. Better he is in a home where there will be time for him and he will be well cared for. Sometimes the things you chose in life turn out to be harder than you thought and you have to make adjustments, even when they are really hard and you don't like the choices. That's maturity to me. At least they aren't just dumping him somewhere but trying to take responsibility for insuring he is happy and safe.


Ann that is exactly what I was thinking plus the fact that this dog is part BC, oh my the energy and time you need to put into these dogs.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Leeann - The dog is also part Beagle! Can you imagine how 'hyper' he is? Maybe thats why they are giving him up...

Ryan


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Honestly guys, I don't think you should judge someone until you know the whole story. This dog is obviously well loved, and they are new parents that are obviously over whelmed by it all. They aren't just dropping the dog off at a street corner or at the local pound, they are trying to find a good home. If anyone has ever lived with a border collie knows how demanding and energetic they can be. I think they are just doing the best that they can. Give them a break.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Leeann - The dog is also part Beagle! Can you imagine how 'hyper' he is? Maybe thats why they are giving him up...
> 
> Ryan


ound: Why do I keep hearing wooooof, wooooof. Hyper & a barker yikes. Hopefully they will find a good home.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Lina said:


> Tritia, I agree that a lot of people do this... get a dog, have kids and then get rid of the dog because they claim it's too much work, *but I don't think it's right of you to judge anyone who decides to have dogs before they have kids.* Spencer and I are going to start a family sometime in the future but we would NEVER get rid of Kubrick or any other dog because of this. I find it horrible and sickening. Kubrick is a member of the family to us and always will be... baby or no baby.


Hmm...I didn't know that by saying what I would have never done, meant I was judging others?? :suspicious: I was simply stating for US, we would have never gotten THESE particular dogs while having babies. It's a simple fact, based on what we wanted out of pets and our family. We had an awesome, teddy bear of a golden retriever through all our babies. So, of course I don't think people shouldn't have a dog before kids. But, he wasn't constantly under foot, didn't sleep in our bed, get on our furniture, scratch at the door begging for a car ride, have crazy episodes of RLH through the house. He didn't demand to be the center of attention like these little guys. We held off getting a small dog until after babies, because for US (not anyone else) we felt they wouldn't work while having small kids. And I don't regret that for a minute. Do I think people who have small dogs that have babies can do just fine?? Of course!! Without a doubt. But, looking back..I know they'd have never had the life they do now. Had we had them before the babies came along. Again, it's a personel opinion on MY life and MY dogs. 
I also would never get my nose pierced. But, I don't see where saying that means I'm judgemental about those that do....


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Honestly guys, I don't think you should judge someone until you know the whole story. *This dog is obviously well loved*, and they are new parents that are obviously over whelmed by it all. They aren't just dropping the dog off at a street corner or at the local pound, they are trying to find a good home. If anyone has ever lived with a border collie knows how demanding and energetic they can be. I think they are just doing the best that they can. Give them a break.


Yep, that's the part that breaks my heart. That she is so loved! Not that it's just another case of have baby, get rid of dog. I see those about 20 times a day. This one just seemed to hit me..because of how much they loved her. They're offering to take her on holidays, weekends, etc. Don't see that too often.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh I am so glad the dog has this loving family to help find the forever home though. The breed mixes also exhaust me- could you imagine- the beagle tracks down the rabbit, the BC creates an amazing way to catch it, and the terrier fights you as you try to save the rabbit! Yeah, I am exhausted thinking about spending a day with that dog and I only have furkids!

But my furkids walked, were potty trained, rolled over, etc before all the two legged ones I know!!! So maybe the dog should stay


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

We also don't know the full situation, perhaps there are medical complications with the baby that require mom & dad to be at the hospital all of the time, etc....


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

It sounds like this is a loving family that wants what is best for the dog. We don't know what's going on in their lives but it sounds like they won't settle for anything but a perfect match for the dog and owner.
I adopted a dog that was about 7 years old from the pound for my Gram. They instantly bonded and the dog knew she was Gram's dog and oh the love they shared. The dog was with us for years and then Gram got sick and went in the hospital. The dog was ok through all the ins and outs of the hospital stays until Gram passed away. The dog knew we lost her and they were so tightly bonded the dog was determined to go with Gram. We tried everything to give her a will to live but she was determined to follow Gram. The vet tried everything, we tried everything and it wasn't to be.
It sounds like this family is looking for that kind of bond for this dog and I can't fault them for that. If they didn't care, the dog would be dropped off somewhere but these people are offering to stay in the dog's life.


----------

